# Have you seen this in your house?



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

I tried the Google image search to no avail. I saw a few in my house just hanging out. They seem very slow and don't mind if you bug them. They seem to have the calmest personality, similar to a turtle. 

Just curious if there is a concern and I need to call the pest control. I don't think it is part of the termite family, but I have no idea what it is.

Thanks


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Jan 14, 2013)

Just looks like a box elder bug to me


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It looks to belong in the _Leaf Footed Bug_ family. 



https://uwm.edu/field-station/leaf-footed-bugs/


----------



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. It seems the Leaf Footed Bug is hibernating in the house and springtime they will head back to the trees. I have only seen two of these in the house, but assume there are others. I'll have to take a peak in the crawlspace. I read that they may make poop stains on light furniture. Next fall I will have to spray the foundation around the house which might deter them from entering.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

I've only ever heard them called "stink bugs", though I've always known that was not their technical name.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Kinda looks like a kissing bug to me:

http://labs.russell.wisc.edu/insectlab/2015/12/08/was-that-a-kissing-bug/


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

I have those in my house, too (along with a similar bright green version). I'm not concerned about them.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Stink bug


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

They're slow and unconcerned by possible predators for the same reason skunks are.

I wouldn't recommend squashing one. They're called "stink bugs" for a reason.

You might want to shoo them out (gently!) so they don't accidentally get squashed.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

greentrees said:


> Just curious if there is a concern and I need to call the pest control. I don't think it is part of the termite family, but I have no idea what it is.Thanks


No need for pest control imo. Squash bugs and stink bugs, same family but look completely different. Google squash bugs and stink bugs and you can read all about them. Stink bug has the shield and squash bug has elongated body. You have the squash bug. Both stink very bad when crushed or threatened. Very common this time of year where they come in the house to warmer environment.

https://extension.umd.edu/hgic/stink-bug-or-squash-bug-can-you-tell-difference


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Assassin bug.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm familiar with those things called stink bugs but they don't seem to stink to me, I think they smell like vanilla extract.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, looks like the leaf-footed bug- Western Conifer Seed bug - leptoglossus occidentilis. Makes sense for your area. Stinks but not a true stink bug. Jim's picture shows it. Some kind of family crest on the back. 

That was fun. :wink2:


----------



## 195795 (May 24, 2013)

ChuckF. said:


> I'm familiar with those things called stink bugs but they don't seem to stink to me, I think they smell like vanilla extract.


Yep, we put them in our morning coffee...


----------

